# Purchased an Elise 111s



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Picked it up on Friday afternoon.

It's a 2004 Elise 111s, and it's absolutely immaculate, having been looking for a while trying to find the right one. The chap who owned it emailed me the following description of it.

" LOTUS ELISE 111S 2004 (REGISTRATION DATE 10/05/2004)

2 MATURE OWNERS FROM NEW - NEVER TRACKED OR RACED (PAST ALL THAT)

PURCHASED AND SERVICED AT LOTUS RIBBLE VALLEY (LOTUS MAIN DEALER)

MILEAGE: 23,580

MOT UNTIL 10/05/2009 - TAX UNTIL 01/05/2009

JUST HAD SERVICE AT LOTUS ON 14/04/2008

COLOUR: AUBERGINE (PURPLE)

FACTORY HARD TOP IN MATCHING COLOUR INCLUDING STORAGE BAG

SONY MP3 PLAYER PLUS ORIGINAL CD PLAYER

FULL LOTUS FACTORY MANUAL ON CD

FULL LOTUS FACTORY MANUALS IN 3 LEVER ARCHED FILES
FOLDER OF RECEIPTS

INDOOR CAR COVER

MODIFICATIONS/UPGRADES MADE: LARINI EXHAUST SYSTEM PLUS ORIGINAL EXHAUST; SHORT-SHIFT GEAR LEVER PLUS ORIGINAL; HURRICANE INDUCTION KIT PLUS ORIGINAL AIRBOX COMPLETE; STAINLESS STEEL FIXINGS TO UNDER TRAYS AND DIFUSER

SPARES: LAMBADA SENSOR, NEW FRONT AND REAR BRAKE PADS (LOTUS), BRAKE PISTON WIND BACK TOOL, 5 LITRES OF OIL AND FILTER READY FOR OIL CHANGE BETWEEN LOTUS SERVICES"

It was his pride and joy and the only reason he was selling it was because he was going in for a hip replacement. Absolutely loving it so far not had a chance to take it for a long blast but hopefully will get out in it one night this week.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

fire_storm said:


> the only reason he was selling it was because he was going in for a hip replacement.












Congrats - you'll love it!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I went through a phase of wanting one of these last year. Had a test drive and loved it, then went back to the showroom and fancied something more hardcore, but jeezus the prices... 

If I had the spare cash AND the space AND we lived in a warmer climate I'd have one. But after driving those and then getting back into the TT for the trip home, I realised that the Audi is more solid, more reassuring and felt infinitely better put together...

One day I will have my roller skate... :lol:


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> But after driving those and then getting back into the TT for the trip home, I realised that the Audi is heavier, more dull and with infinitely more to go wrong...


:wink:

sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

drjam said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > But after driving those and then getting back into the TT for the trip home, I realised that the Audi is heavier, more dull and with infinitely more to go wrong...
> ...


That's alright mate. I did say ONE day I'll have one but it won't be an everyday car like the TT is...


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

Our numbers increase - soon my brothers, Other Marques will be ours!

nice car by the way - that colour looks awesome in the sun...


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

I guess he saw the light and realise he cannot be a polisher for ever! 

Join here http://www.lotus-on-track.com/ and hope to see you on track soon. (Next one is Oulton Park 13/6, and my first visit to Oulton)

Rgds
Tom


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Thanks everyone have been so busy enjoying it i haven't had time to reply on here. even though it's meant just as a weekend second car i have already done a 1000miles in it just loving it. It's the perfect companion to my S4.

Booked into do a driver training course with it at elvington on the 11th of july so hopefully that will teach me a bit more about it and then maybe i will be ready to take it on track. Will register for the lotus on track events.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

http://www.scottishelises.com/phpbb/

worthwhile signing up on SE, pretty friendly forum and plenty of decent info. too

rgds
Tom


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

chip said:


> http://www.scottishelises.com/phpbb/
> 
> worthwhile signing up on SE, pretty friendly forum and plenty of decent info. too


I second that


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

TTwiggy said:


> Our numbers increase - soon my brothers, Other Marques will be ours!
> 
> nice car by the way - that colour looks awesome in the sun...


Another one converted!  
Seloc.org is another good forum too btw.


----------

